
'help rid the world of HTML purism' - taylorbuley
http://occupyhtml.org/
======
smacktoward
This is one of the dumbest things I've ever seen.

 _Many of these folks don't even know what Flash or HTML5 are. Explain the
issue to them. Let them know why some websites are built to work on the
desktop, while others are built to work on mobile; it's better this way_

No it isn't. Users shouldn't have to know or care about that stuff. The fact
that they do is a bug, not a feature.

Kind of like Flash.

------
sp332
_Another Note: This campaign is in no way meant to belittle the efforts of the
more important Occupy movements currently going on. Except for the one obvious
one (_ wink _). We understand we are fairly shamelessly co-opting populist
terminology. And for that matter, we're not really occupying anything. More
like educating. Regardless, we love the idea of normal people taking on
popular buzzwords in the interest of the population at large._

